

Ask HN: Can anyone recommend a designer? - jack7890

My startup (SeatGeek.com) needs a graphic designer to do a few pages for us.  We're looking for someone (a) very familiar with the Web 2.0 look/feel, (b) highly professional and (c) capable of quick turnaround times.<p>Has anyone here used designers with whom you had a great experience?  Any recommendations would be much appreciated.
======
bgnm2000
I'm a designer, and would love to give it a shot.

<http://www.venturemedias.com> (portfolio)

~~~
adatta02
hey - we're a Boston based dev team and always on the look up for talented
design guys. drop us a line if you're interested.

~~~
bgnm2000
awesome, I'll shoot you a message through your contact form

------
quellhorst
99designs.com

~~~
jack7890
Yeah, I've used 99designs in the past but I've never been completely satisfied
with work from there. I find that even the best results look a bit amateurish
compared to the work of a high-quality web designer.

